
Borland Object Pascal X/Y/ZMODEM/LPTPORT Library circa 1991 - fortyrod
https://gitlab.com/charlotteip/object-comm
======
elvis70
That's great! An implementation of X/Y/ZMODEM and FTP. I'm still occasionally
using an old PC/XT with Turbo Pascal. Thank you for releasing this under an
MIT license.

To convert CP437 to UTF-8, use iconv -fcp437

